# How many mealworms?



## jopenguin

Since we're on a mealworm kick, how many mealies do you feed to your hedgies every day? Just wanted to check to see if I'm being stingy with the little guys or not.

Ender gets 2 a night, 3 on special occasions (plus his eggs/veggies)
Calvin sometimes gets 1 or 2 or none. He doesn't always eat the entire bug, seems to spit half of it out, so I take a break when he starts doing that. He scarfs up everything else though.

jodi


----------



## LarryT

My Xavier gets 5-7 mealies every nite but keep in mind he is only 225-230 grams and will not gain any weight.
The rest of my gang gets 2-3 mealies a day. At onetime I was only feeding 1 mealie a day but I changed that awhile back.


----------



## LizardGirl

Inky can't seem to gain any weight on them in the first place, so he gets 20-30 each night. This is only because I don't have to worry about him gaining excessive weight. I've noticed over 30 in general is too much based on the amount of undigested chitin that comes out oh so pleasantly on the wheel. :lol:


----------



## anna m

The standard reply is 6 daily but I know people who are studying that this could be more. Just watch for runny poo.


----------



## LizardGirl

I think more than three, if you are feeding them every night, would be too much for the average hedgehog. Keep in mind they gain weight fast.


----------



## smhufflepuff

Whatever you do, don't listen to what your hedgie says. Hedgie will say "ALL OF THEM!"

Satin gets 3-4 every few days as she's a big girl. Tex still isn't 100% certain what to do with them each time they're presented... maybe gobble it up quickly, maybe ignore it and hope it goes away, maybe run away from it quickly.


----------



## Immortalia

My boy, while small (~310g) is still teardrop shaped, so he usually gets about 2-3 every day or every other day(depending on what other treats I've given him)


----------



## lane_m

My girl (average weight is 570 grams) gets 2 mealies a day. I've noticed that if I give her any more than this she gains weight rather quickly.

My boy who is a little "fluffy" (average weight 780 grams) gets 1 small mealie per day. I told him if he would just exercise more then I would see what I could do about increasing his treats. Apparently he prefers his beauty sleep which occurs beneath his wheel - maybe he thinks if he's near it the weight will just fall off :lol:


----------



## jopenguin

Good. Sounds like I'm not being too stingy. Ender tends to be lazy and chunky. His new diet food is working (based on a weigh in yesterday) so I won't deprive him of his mealies.

Calvin's just Calvin. He'll at least eat his veggies and fruit and egg. He one of the one's who will always be small. His tummy's filled out though.


----------



## Pookie23

I'm curios what was the age of you're headghog when you gave her/him mealworms


----------



## nikki

Please check the date on a thread before posting. This one is from 2010.


----------

